# The Jeremy Lin show



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

This kid is making the Knicks interesting again.

*Who is Jeremy Lin? Meet the point guard who is sparking the NY Knicks*

Who wants to be like Mike when you can be like Jeremy?

 Asian-American basketball players have a new hero to look up to since Knicks guard Jeremy Lin suddenly shot to fame in the NBA.

Asian-American basketball players have a new hero to look up to since Knicks guard Jeremy Lin suddenly shot to fame in the NBA.

Students on Stuyvesant High???s basketball team have a new Harvard-educated hero in the Knicks player in the No. 17 jersey.

???He???s definitely a role model for me and probably many other Asian basketball players,??? said 11th-grader Tommy Cui, 16, of Douglaston, Queens, who, like his new idol, plays guard.

???It gives me more motivation. If he can do it, I can also do it.

I have to put in the amount of work and heart and passion, just like he did.???

The teens have a lot in common with Lin. Not only do Stuyvesant High School???s students often snag spots in the Ivy League, their basketball team is one of the best in the city.

Last season, they won the Manhattan-A Southwest division, and they are gearing up for next week???s playoffs.

And while the rest of the nation is learning about Lin, he was already on the radar of many Stuy students.

???Ninety-five percent of the kids in all my classes know who Jeremy Lin is already,??? said coach Phil Fisher.

???He???s obviously had an effect on them already, and he???s a breath of fresh air for the Knicks.???

Lin, 23, is living in his brother???s lower East Side living room, and his meteoric rise was so unexpected that his contract was guaranteed only last week.

???I guess you would call it Asian pride,??? said senior Kenny Yu, 19, who also lives on the lower East Side and has been tracking Lin???s progress closely.

???You never see any Asians playing, or they weren???t American-born Chinese, so I guess we relate more with Jeremy Lin because of the fact that he speaks English and grew up in America and he???s able to prevail and play pro-level ball.???

cboyle@nydailynews.com



Read more: High-scoring Knick guard Jeremy Lin is seen as a role model for Asians - NY Daily News


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

Best qoute I heard so far...



> After watching Jeremy Lin play, I want to watch more basketball an hour later.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 13, 2012)

He plays like a Asian Kobe Bryant. Watched him a couple nights ago.. I'm a fan now. Dude has game!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Another flash-in-the-pan asian vs. subpar "competition".

Would've probably had a better career in ping-pong.

He should thank his lucky stars for NBA rule changes.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> He plays like a Asian Kobe Bryant. Watched him a couple nights ago.. I'm a fan now. Dude has game!



It's been a while since I've a Knick point guard play so good.
I like his desire and hustle.

Ha...I can remember being so happy when we got Stephan Marburry only to be really, really disappointed.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Another flash-in-the-*pan* asian.



In the Wok you moron.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 13, 2012)

blahhhh, trying playing well with ball hug carmelo antony and mr. selfish stoudimire then come back to me. Not enough balls on the court.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 13, 2012)

This guy lin is so slow it seems like he is running backwards, I am amazed at how he scores his points.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 13, 2012)

This reminds me of the time Chris Paul got injured back on his hornets day and back up point guard Darren Collison took over. He was on a hot streat scoring over 20 per game for the remainder of the season (which was 20-25 game I believe), same scenario here but only difference is the new york atmosphere. Blahhhhh


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> blahhhh, trying playing well with ball hug carmelo antony and mr. selfish stoudimire then come back to me. Not enough balls on the court.



Melo may be a problem but he may be able to work with Amare...this is the coaches style of play and if you can remember Nash and Amare did OK in the style of play.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This guy lin is so slow it seems like he is running backwards, I am amazed at how he scores his points.



The other guys are slower.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This reminds me of the time Chris Paul got injured back on his hornets day and back up point guard Darren Collison took over. He was on a hot streat scoring over 20 per game for the remainder of the season (which was 20-25 game I believe), same scenario here but only difference is the new york atmosphere. Blahhhhh



What was the end result?

We have no other options at point guard and I don't know if you watch his games but he's brought new lief to this team.

You're right about NY hyping it's players but we are seeing something that we've haven't seen in years....a real point guard.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> The other guys are slower.


 
LOL @ you making excuses for inferior opponents in a watered-down league.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> LOL @ you making excuses for inferior opponents in a watered-down league.



No Einstien, it's called.....why, why do I even bother.

Are you ever positive about anything? Do you take medication?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol I remember back in the days the knicks used to have Charlie ward and Chris childs as their main point guards. lol no wonder Lin looks like a stud to the New York audience , the only thing I remember chris childs for is punching Kobe in the face.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> What was the end result?
> 
> We have no other options at point guard and I don't know if you watch his games but he's brought new lief to this team.
> 
> You're right about NY hyping it's players but we are seeing something that we've haven't seen in years....a real point guard.



Felton (Before being traded to the denver) was pretty much running a steady offense in New York. and he did it for a longer period of time, I think lin is over rated. My opinion might change once I see him interacting on the court with carmelo and stoudimire .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Another flash-in-the-pan asian vs. subpar "competition".
> 
> Would've probably had a better career in ping-pong.
> 
> *He should thank his lucky stars for NBA rule changes.*



 you do make some sense, amazing. Maybe there is hope for you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously , where is the help? Any decent basketball player with decent basketball IQ knows to foul/block before giving up a dunk. 






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe...... Lin sold his soul to the devil for fame?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> No Einstien, it's called.....why, why do I even bother.
> 
> Are you ever positive about anything? Do you take medication?


 
Do you take meds?

Obviously you can't handle legit observations.



HialeahChico305 said:


> you do make some sense, amazing. Maybe there is hope for you.


 
Hope came my way at birth.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lol I remember back in the days the knicks used to have Charlie ward and Chris childs as their main point guards. lol no wonder Lin looks like a stud to the New York audience , the only thing I remember chris childs for is punching Kobe in the face.



While I liked Wards hustle and toughness he was small and eadily posted up against, I hated Childs and him punching Kobe was the only good from him. They both weren't very good.


HialeahChico305 said:


> Felton (Before being traded to the denver) was pretty much running a steady offense in New York. and he did it for a longer period of time, I think lin is over rated. My opinion might change once I see him interacting on the court with carmelo and stoudimire .



For him to do the stuff without the main player says more. 
Like I've said before, he can play with Amare but Melo is a big question mark.



HialeahChico305 said:


> Seriously , where is the help? Any decent basketball player with decent basketball IQ knows to foul/block before giving up a dunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what happened there....that was some weak defense there.
Let's see how he does when he gets punished how he does.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Do you take meds?
> 
> Obviously you can't handle legit observations.
> 
> ...



In all honesty I really can't take you serious.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

Reasons why I like him.

1- Has won all of the games he has started in.
2-I don't recall any Knick point guard getting 38 points against the lakers let alone outscore Kobe.
3- With all these prima donnas in basketball he comes off as a kid who is enjoying himself and not having a selfish bone in him.
4- His name...Linsanity, Super Lintendo, Linderella, Just Lin Baby,Linvincible just to name a few.

I mean it's fun watching the Knicks play again, the Amare and Melo show was boring to say the least.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

> In Lin's first four games as a starter he has scored 109 points, that's the most by a player in his first four starts in NBA history.


Dayum.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> While I liked Wards hustle and toughness he was small and eadily posted up against, I hated Childs and him punching Kobe was the only good from him. They both weren't very good.
> 
> 
> For him to do the stuff without the main player says more.
> ...



Min0, Did you hear that shit talking floyd mayweather talking about Lin?

Saying he's only getting attention cause he's Asian, and that black guys do what he does every night.

Someone needs to remind this guy that the nba was once all white, but things change with time!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Min0, Did you hear that shit talking floyd mayweather talking about Lin?
> 
> Saying he's only getting attention cause he's Asian, and that black guys do what he does every night.
> 
> Someone needs to remind this guy that the nba was once all white, but things change with time!



Yes, I just started a thread about this.


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 14, 2012)

Lin doesn't have to be super quick.  Runs the pick and roll pretty well and Amare loves some pick and roll.  Hard to guard the P&R when run properly, look at Stockton & Malone.
Obviously those 2 were superstars but I think Amare and Lin will jell nicely.  

Melo and Lin will both need to adapt to each other.  I can see Melo having to create his own shot less which will keep the Knicks offence moving.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, I just started a thread about this.



I knew you'd get around to it!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

yeksetm said:


> Lin doesn't have to be super quick.  Runs the pick and roll pretty well and Amare loves some pick and roll.  Hard to guard the P&R when run properly, look at Stockton & Malone.
> Obviously those 2 were superstars but I think Amare and Lin will jell nicely.
> 
> Melo and Lin will both need to adapt to each other.  I can see Melo having to create his own shot less which will keep the Knicks offence moving.



Stockton and lin should never, EVER be mentioned on the same paragraph. 
Stockton is a dying breed of a point guard, leader assist/steals of all time.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> In Lin's first four games as a starter he has scored 109 points, that's the most by a player in his first four starts in NBA history.



Impressive indeed.


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 14, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Stockton and lin should never, EVER be mentioned on the same paragraph.
> Stockton is a dying breed of a point guard, leader assist/steals of all time.



Ok fair enough! The point that I was trying to make was that if run properly the P&R will allow Lin to get to the basket or pullup for a jumpshot. Big IF I know.  He does seem to have some serious bball IQ.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Stockton and lin should never, EVER be mentioned on the same paragraph.
> Stockton is a dying breed of a point guard, leader assist/steals of all time.



I hope he becomes half the player Stockton was or better.
He was once rated the dirtiest player in the league.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2012)

We'll see what happens when Carmelo is back.  I think his numbers will take a hit.

Right now, he's carrying the team on his back and has been impressive, BUT, it's only been a very small sample as of right now.  Do it consistently for a season and get back with me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

If his points go down I'm fine with that, now if he can remain the player maker he's become I will be happy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I hope he becomes half the player Stockton was or better.
> *He was once rated the dirtiest player in the league*.



With todays pussified league he would be considered a murderer


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

The master in full motion....






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im so old school, I remember watching this. I never liked the bulls and always wanted the Jazz to get to the finals because of stockton and malone. When he made this shot I swear to god a tear fell through my cheek . No homo 






YouTube Video












a better angle





YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

holy shit, lin did it again






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2012)

*Jeremy Lin a Slam-dunk for Knicks and Fans*






YouTube Video










Already writing the NBA's best story, Jeremy Lin has now scripted a thrilling finish. When he launched a 3-pointer in a tie game with a half-second left in Toronto, the result seemed obvious. (Feb. 15)


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2012)

Did they say Harvard grad _and _an NBA Pro?


----------



## GEZA (Feb 16, 2012)

holy shit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>





Yeah, that's about what happened when they played the Lakers.


And Chachi was the shit, for a 6' white dude, he was a great distributor of the bball.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2012)

tHAT IS LINSATIONAL.


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

He's a good player who got the right opportunity with one of the team's stars out. Let's see how he performs throughout the season.

IMO, the hype is getting a bit much now.


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Right now, he's carrying the team on his back and has been impressive, BUT, it's only been a very small sample as of right now.  Do it consistently for a season and get back with me.



This.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

He commits too many turnovers.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> He commits too many turnovers.



So far the only mistakes he is making.  Im on the bandwagon and on the other side of the country.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 18, 2012)

He's a turnover machine


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> He's a turnover machine



Yes, that may be the reason he was overlooked.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

*Jeremy Lin's Pastor Discusses Phenom's Faith*






YouTube Video










Pastor Stephen Chen of Chinese Church in Christ in Mountain View, Calif. talks about how basketball phenom Jeremy Lin's religious faith is helping the rising star cope with the intense spotlight in New York. (Feb. 17)


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2012)

Doh! So appearantly god has now jumped on the Lin bandwagon.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The master in full motion....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hands down the best PG ever.  TRUE PG


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

*Epic Linsanity!*



IronAddict said:


> Doh! So appearantly god has now jumped on the Lin bandwagon.



*GOD GOEZ LINSAAAAAAANE!*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 20, 2012)

^lmao


----------



## Madmann (Feb 20, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Doh! So appearantly god has now jumped on the Lin bandwagon.


 
Guys who believe in fabricated entities crack me up.

Worse yet give non-existent beings all the credit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 21, 2012)

Melo just got back and they lost vs the New Jersey Nets. Their next game is against the Miami Heat, not looking good.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 22, 2012)

Did melo try to take over?  Sorry I don't have cable...


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 23, 2012)

Lin just another guy who got his shot and making the most of it. Will he last, only time will tell


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 23, 2012)

1-10 shots vs the heat. Lin stunk it up, this was his time to shine and he got shut off.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Did melo try to take over?  Sorry I don't have cable...



I don't even have a tv nor cable. Its called the interwebs my knigg


----------



## suprfast (Feb 23, 2012)

This age was on TNT online. 

Myp2p is a good place to watch online. I don't have cable.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------

